# Labour Ban Lifting



## ms.aileen (Feb 12, 2009)

hey guys....im kind a new here and read some of the forums that have been posted regarding with the ban lifting.

this my story, im working in one trading company here in abu dhabi i been working here for 10 months and the management had terminated me last month. they have told me that they will give me NOC but after i have completed the 1 month grace period to endorse everything they have change thier mind the last day of my notice period is Feb 10 and until now im still there and waiting for their release and also for the NOC. 

i already have an offer for one company who will give me a better opportunity but i cant join them unless i have the NOC so that they can transfer my visa. but im doubt if this trading company will give me.

i am thinking of the possible things or option that i can do to avoid the labour ban if they will cancel my visa and how i can join my new company.

my question.

1. do i have the rights to obtain the NOC?
2. if they will cancel my visa can i go to labour to lift my ban and pay for the fee, if so what procedures i have to do.

Please guys help me...i really want to continue my life here and i dont want to lose the opportunity of being here. i will appreciate all the helps you would give. please advise me what to do.

thank you so much.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi aileen, welcome to the forum. 
I have moved this post to the dubai section as you are more likely to get answers to your questions on there.

regards veronica


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

1. A company has no obligation to give you an NOC, it is something they can choose to do if they want.

2. I have been told that if you pay a "fine" of AED5000 to the Ministry of Labour, the automatic 6 month ban can be lifted. How true this is I don't know.

The Ministry of Labour is, I think, being slighty more lenient due to the amount of redundancies, but like everything else here, that could change tomorrow.

Just a thought. if you are on an "unlimted" contract (one with no end date), if you could manage to be retained by them until you have completed 1 year, you wouldn't need an NOC


----------

